# Zombie Themed Party Ideas



## SadisticCaberet (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello-

I'm having a going away party, and everyone has unanimously agreed on a zombie theme. I was wondering if anyone had any idea for cheap, home made decorations. I doing a missing persons wall for those who can't attened, along with posting various quarantined posters and propaganda posters (if I can get a hold of photoshop). Any ideas would certainly be appreciated!

-Ross


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Torn and bloody comes to mind.

and 


BRAAAIIIIIIINNNSSSSSS!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I agree with Ishwitch, it is a good time to break out the Brain Mold.

I am trying to think of what we did 3 years ago when we did zombie year.

A good Drink is the "Zombie" Rum and Fruit Punch.

I just keep remembering our costumes - 
I was the Medical Examiner 'Betty Stiffins', my Husbands costume was a Body Bag, a freind was a Cop 'Robin Graves' and my Aunt was 'Phil D Plotz' Grave digger.

As the night went on our make-up guy Zombie-fied people.

For body parts Liver, Cow hearts, fake intestines (Sausage casings and oatmeal) etc.

Our finale for the 'Show' was, we did the Thriller Dance, if for some odd reason you decide to do that I would start practicing now!

On the DVD of the New Dawn of the Dead Movie there where some cool extras that you could play on a T.V somewhere, News reports of Zombie Attacks, clips from a talk show that had a woman who married a zombie, Zombie Olympics, etc.

I would start watching Zombie Movies for ideas!

That is all I can think of now, if I remember anything of use I will post it.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

For excellent makeup ideas and directions, go to:

http://www.torontozombiewalk.com/

those people are some serious Zombie aficionados.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

If you and your friends are gamers you could break out all the zombie themed games:

* Zombie Fluxx
* Mall of Horror
* Zombie Town

... just to name a few. You could also play the old 'winking murder' game, only instead of murdering you your guests are turned into zombies. The 'winking zombie' if you will. 


-handy_haunter


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I would do something like Dawn of the Dead. Or other ideas could come from video games with zombies. I cant think of what the game is called though but I rember it had a bunch of zombies in a abonded town and there was a chain saw zombie. It will come to me later.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

GDfreak said:


> I would do something like Dawn of the Dead. Or other ideas could come from video games with zombies. I cant think of what the game is called though but I rember it had a bunch of zombies in a abonded town and there was a chain saw zombie. It will come to me later.


I think your thinking of Resident Evil. I know RE4 had some chainsaw wielding guys.

-handy_haunter


----------



## SadisticCaberet (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys. Now if I could just figure out Photoshop so I can make these posters... Haha.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey SC,

I took a photoshop class in college, maybe I can point you in the right direction. What are you struggling with?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Handy_Haunter said:


> I think your thinking of Resident Evil. I know RE4 had some chainsaw wielding guys.
> 
> -handy_haunter


Yes! Thats the one! I always thought it would make a good haunt.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings Sadistic Caberet,

If you are interested in doing the Thriller Dance type of entertainment for your guests maybe you have a local dance group that would be willing to come in and perform for you.

On the "Davis Grave Yard" web site they have pictures of the dancers that came out from the Milwaukee Dance Club and performed for Trick or Treators on Halloween night right there in their driveway......somewhere on that site you will find the live performance done in both daylight and at night. Also in the gallery sections there are some good photos of the girls in zombie makeup.

the Muffster


----------



## SadisticCaberet (Apr 16, 2008)

HH-

I'm basically trying to take the quarantine posters from 28 weeks later, and remove the movie stuff from it. I'm also trying to make a few government ordered restricted area posters, and just generally trying to get the hang of this entire program. Haha. It may be entirely the fault of me not being as creative as I thought I was. All of that for me lies in the written word, not the computer stuff.


----------

